# Greenfield, Indiana Subs Needed



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am looking for a sub contractor in Greenfield, Indiana. Must have ability to bulk salt and provide own salt. Contractor must have ability to provide or get own hand workers for facility to. Please PM me or call me at 317.213.6566

We are considering doing this ourselves but if we can find the right fitting contractor for 2 properties we will make it good for them and us too.

Thanks!


----------



## Frank The Tank (Oct 9, 2008)

How large are the 2 properties in Greenfield? I live in Greenfield and have access to 3 plow trucks. 04 Superduty w/ 8'2" Boss V-Plow, 02 F350 Superduty 8'6" Meyers straight blade, 06 Dodge 1ton w/ 8' straight blade. A far as bulk salt spreading we have no bed spreaders (sorry). I do have an 800# hitch spreader for bag salt. We also have 3 snow blowers and walk behind spreaders. Sorry if i wasted your time. Just looking for work and read your post. Let me know. Thanks, Frank


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

frank im pretty sure the greenfield sites have fallen thru. but i could be wrong ill talk to donnie and let him know u posted.

thanks 
payton


----------



## Frank The Tank (Oct 9, 2008)

No problem.Thanks for responding Payton

Frank


----------



## largecar84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you need subs for north side of indy could have three trucks


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

feel free to send me your info and ill see what are needs are

payton

apayton 669 at gmail com


----------

